# Fork rake for Vamoots CR?



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I was trying to decide what fork to get for the Vamoots CR I have on order. According to the Moots site, they recommend a fork with a 45mm rake for a 56cm Vamoots CR. Are most Moots riders running a 45mm rake fork as recommended? My Seven Elium has the same head tube angle and has a 39mm fork rake. My Dogma has a slightly slacker head angle and has a 43mm fork rake. I'm leaning towards going with the Moots recommended rake, but was wondering if a 43mm rake (or other rake) would be noticeably different. If you have a specific fork recommendation, I would love to hear it as well. Thanks.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

The guys at my bike shop liked the Edge / Enve forks better than the Alpha Q forks. I think price is comparable. But, I'm still not sure whether to get 45mm or 43mm rake. Any thoughts? Is everyone running 45mm rake forks as recommended by Moots?


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a Vamoots. When I built it up I was in the same situation. I ended up with a 43mm Richy carbon I found on sale and have no complaints. Moots recommened a 41mm. For what its worth... . Enjoy your new ride. Regards, MD45.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

mulkdog45 said:


> I have a Vamoots. When I built it up I was in the same situation. I ended up with a 43mm Richy carbon I found on sale and have no complaints. Moots recommened a 41mm. For what its worth... . Enjoy your new ride. Regards, MD45.



Thanks for the feedback. What year / size Vamoots do you have?

Here's what Moots has on their website now under FAQ's:

SIZE OF FRAME Vamoots RSL Vamoots CR Vamoots
48cm 50MM 50MM 50MM
50cm 50MM 50MM 50MM
52cm 45MM 45MM 50MM
54cm 45MM 45MM 50MM
55cm 45MM 45MM 45MM
56cm 45MM 45MM 45MM
58cm 40MM 45MM 45MM
60cm 40MM 40MM 45MM
62cm 40MM 40MM 45MM

I'm probably looking at getting a Edge / Enve 2.0 road fork in either 43 or 45mm rake. Just have to decide which one...


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought a used non-custom frame off of e-bay. It is a 57cm. I had Moots rep show me on the serial # that was manufactured in 07. The guy I purchased it from had gotten it from a dealer and said he had it for six months but wanted the new RSL,so I can only assume, if he was being up and up, that it hug on a wall at the dealers for a while? Either way it sure is fun to ride!!!


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*Anyone run 45mm rake?*

Are any of you running 45mm rake forks on their Moots? I was just wondering how the steering felt. I talked briefly with one of the guys at Moots. He says they normally recommend 45mm on the Vamoots CR because it's supposed to be a faster-sterring bike. But, that running 43mm should be okay as well.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Will give you feedback soon about Edge 1.0 45mm rake on 54 compact.


----------



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm running a 43mm rake Edge 1.0 fork on my Compact SL. Handles like a dream. I don't know if I'd really want it having any quicker reaction times honestly. It does what I tell it to do exactly when I tell it to do it in a way that's 100% predictable. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

BTW, I assume that RSL comes with 45mm rake fork and I love how it handles.


----------



## steveno (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 56cm Moots Compact and was in your same situation. I emailed Moots personally and this was their response:

_"Hello Steve,

We need to update that file on the web, because a 43 rake is actually what we most recommend for your size frame. You got the right size.

Happy riding.

Thanks,
Kassi Sell
Moots Cycles
970.879.1676"_

I run an Edge 2.0 on my 56 Compact and absolutely love it.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

steveno said:


> I have a 56cm Moots Compact and was in your same situation. I emailed Moots personally and this was their response:
> 
> _"Hello Steve,
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was leaning towards a 43mm rake anyways. 

I feel better with my decision, though with a more definitive recommendation like that.


----------



## jonjones13 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Rakes*

RSL actually comes with the 41mm rake AlphaQ fork - so can;t really see how this marry's up with the 45mm reccomended on the Moots website.?? any ideas ?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

mulkdog45 said:


> I bought a used non-custom frame off of e-bay. It is a 57cm. I had Moots rep show me on the serial # that was manufactured in 07. The guy I purchased it from had gotten it from a dealer and said he had it for six months but wanted the new RSL,so I can only assume, if he was being up and up, that it hug on a wall at the dealers for a while? Either way it sure is fun to ride!!!


I remember that frame because I bid on it. Looks like my bid wasn't high enough. 
Let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Does the RSL have a steeper head angle than the CR?...or are they the same?

Head angle and fork rake work together produce trail. 

If the head angle changes then so should the fork rake. 
Usually steeper head angles require less fork rake to keep the same trail. 
The nice thing about custom is you can select desired trail to suit your needs.
I have ridden motorcycles for 30 years. Trail is a very important subject with them.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am lovin it way to much to think about selling. They are great bikes, keep looking you'll find one eventually.


----------

